# Phoning around for insurance tomorrow - suggestions?



## remus (Jun 21, 2007)

Who should I call?

Age: 23
NCB: 1 year 
Points: 0
Convictions: 0
Car: 1991 R32 Skyline GTR

So far on my list i've got:

Greenlight
Bell
Keith Michaels
A-Plan
MCE

I don't think I want to bother with adrian flux because i've heard so many bad things about them... i've tried using confused.com but it just keeps saying it's stills searching, so I assume i'm going to have to put in some hours tomorrow.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

AF have been Ok so far with me, its the insurance company NIG that have been a pain.

I have complained to AF yesterday by writing them a letter, and since they are my broker they should be helping me. I will post the out come of the story. I have also contacted the financial-ombudsman aswell.

At the end of the day its worth paying 1-200 extra for a good insurance policy, check the details of the policy before you buy it. I feel i was mis-sold a policy and was dealt with so unprofessional by the insurance company.


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

remus said:


> Who should I call?
> 
> Age: 23
> NCB: 1 year
> ...



If you want, I could arrange a callback for you and see if we can do anything?
Please feel free to PM me your contact details. Dont forgot that owners club members could get up to 15% discount.
Dan


----------



## remus (Jun 21, 2007)

[email protected] FLUX said:


> If you want, I could arrange a callback for you and see if we can do anything?
> Please feel free to PM me your contact details. Dont forgot that owners club members could get up to 15% discount.
> Dan


I suppose it can't hurt if you are calling me... i'll pm you my phone number now Dan.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Remus,

You are aware that there's a search function? You are asking questions that have been done a million times.


----------



## remus (Jun 21, 2007)

moleman said:


> Remus,
> 
> You are aware that there's a search function? You are asking questions that have been done a million times.


I've tried using the search function, but I find it very frustrating to find the information I want, since it seems to pick and chose what terms it actually searches for. The companies i've listed, are those i've selected from reading threads on GTR.

...although probably not as frustrating as seeing me post a question you've seen 999,999 times before now.

The next aggravating thing i'm preparing myself to ask is which online mail order parts sites are the best, to gauge modification costs :lamer:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

:banned:

lol


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

remus said:


> The next aggravating thing i'm preparing myself to ask is which online mail order parts sites are the best, to gauge modification costs :lamer:



LOL

They all have different prices, certain items are cheaper on one site, but they charge more for other items. You're better off doing a list of things you want to buy, then visiting each site to see who charges what, for each individual item, don't forget to include postage costs too. Then you simply order the bits you need from each site, and hopefully save a good few quid :thumbsup:


----------



## magic (Feb 25, 2003)

Stick with the search engine - it gives results - It took me to A Plan a few years ago and they now have my house insurance too having beaten the staff terms I get from a Bank !! Top people 

I am very old so wouldn't remember if you had asked the same question 9999999 times :chuckle: but it does also mean I get my Skyline fully comp policy for peanuts ... well honey roasted cashew nuts anyway !! :smokin:

Good luck


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Advice?*

Grease your arse first. You're about to have a rectaflexological event.


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

I just had my renewal through from Keith Michaels, £675.

Performance Direct slashed that to £520, which so far KM cannot compete with!


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Call A plan with your best quote, I did and they matched it


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

heres a few numbers to start with,


here's a list of skyline insurers recomended by skylinesrus. Im with warwick davis who are insuring my r34gtr for £670 protected .

TESCO INSURANCE Company 0845 300 4400 
AON LTD 4 x 4 Policy 0870 0777888 
PRIVELIGE Insurance Company 01132 439988 
D & S Osborne 0208 641 2016 
Q & S ( Over 25 years old only ) 0208 388 6000 
Perimeter Insurance 01323 848020 
Performance Direct 01708 716118 
Keith Michaels 0208 288 0677 
Crowthorne Insurance 01344 771626 
Bell Direct ( Jason Compton ) 0800 140180 
Touchline Insurance Company 0800 207800 
Lifesure 01480 474604 
Haden Welbeck Group 01322 444933 
OSBORNE & SONS ( Skyline specialist ) 0208 388 6000 
DIRECT LINE INSURANCE COMPANY 0845 246 8888 
Liverpool Victoria ( Skyline Specialist ) 0870-242405 
Tett Hamilton ( Skyline Specialist ) 01275 792270 
Warwick Davies ( Skyline Specialist ) 0800-9707474 
Adrian Flux ( Skyline Specilaist ) 08700-777888 
A-Plan 0845-0711234


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Without trying to hijack your thread mate (sorry, just thought it would be a waste starting a nice topic)

Do A-Plan and the likes do young drivers good quotes aswell or aim more towards the older gen with higher performance cars?

Thanks.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

remus said:


> Who should I call?
> 
> .










GHOST BUSTERS


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

PM'd you Dan :smokin:


----------

